# Big Amp Test from late 80's early 90's



## JPOSEY (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm looking for an article from the late 80's or early 90's that test the RF Power 1000, a Hifonics amp and a Coustic amp.


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

CSR Big Amp Tests:

Big Amp Test #1 - 75-120wpc

(Alphasonik PMA-2100, Hafler MA-1, Nakamichi PA-300II, Pyle A200)



Big Amp Test #2 - 200-300wpc

(a/d/s PQ20, Alpine 3545, Autotek 7600, Kenwood KAC-1020, Linear Power 5002, Soundstream MC500)



Big Amp Test #3 - 500+ wpc

(Coustic AMP-560, HiFonics Colossus VI, Rockford Fosgate Power 1000 Mosfet)



#3 above is the one you are asking for, but I thought what the heck, why not post all 3?  They are all scanned as B&W and I reversed the images so it would save your black ink if you print out the articles. I found these scans online a while back and plan on scanning these in as color soon.



---


----------



## MCLSOUND (Oct 21, 2011)

I would love to see some big Orions D?
HCCA2100,a 2250 whatever you can find
thanks


----------



## Duggr (Feb 26, 2012)

*Has everyone forgot about AudioMobile!*









Heres a little info on the "Original Founder" of this fine line of Vintage Sound Systems...

Paul Stary's Experience

President/CEO
Virtual-E Corporation
October 2002 – Present (9 years 5 months) Costa Mesa, CA

Founder, designer and developer of all products related to VirtualGT, a $20k-$50k racing simulator sold to affluent motorsports enthusiasts and racers, corporations for marketing and promotion, and for commercial racing centers. See VirtualGT Racing Simulator.
Principal
Audio-Video Engineering
1985 – Present (27 years) Costa Mesa, CA

Consumer electronics consulting, design and engineering company specializing in the development and manufacturing of custom analog and digital electronics, computer control systems and loudspeaker systems.
President/Founder
AudioMobile
1975 – 1985 (10 years) Costa Mesa, CA

Founder and President of the high-end car audio electronics manufacturing company that pioneered many advances in mobile audio electronics, loudspeaker systems and installation techniques during the early days of this industry.

AudioMobile was the first company to showcase a car in their booth at the 1976 summer CES show, and was the first company to exhibit a high-powered car audio system at the Las Vegas winter CES show, outside between the Convention Center and Hilton Hotel. 

The car on display outside was the famous 1KW-VW, designed and built by Rich Coe. This VW "bug" had a 1000+ Watt sound system that could be heard on the LV Strip nearly a mile away!

While such a car audio system would barely get noticed today, this was the "first-of-its-kind" in 1978.

With contributions by employees and future industry notables such as Rich Coe, Mike Bennett, Larry Fredricks, Martin Willcocks and John Bishop, AudioMobile was the breeding ground for many of the ideas and people that created the industry as we know it today.


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

MCLSOUND said:


> I would love to see some big Orions D?
> HCCA2100,a 2250 whatever you can find
> thanks


I don't recall any magazine reviews of the big Orion's other than the October 1991 CA&E test, which has the GS-500 (essentially a 2250sx in gold):

October 1991 CA&E - Monster Amp Test

This is another test I found online, not a scan of mine. Enjoy.


----------



## MCLSOUND (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks D!!!
I am sure I read that from back in the days...If I never threw out my old mags I would have been a millionare(LOL)


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

I threw out mine also. I guess if we could all go back then they wouldn't be so difficult to find today!


----------



## Derekj (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks for posting those! Great Sunday morning reading with a coffee


----------



## underdog (Jul 5, 2011)

That was geat
I have looked all over and cannot find a Review - test for Zapco Reference.
One day.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

I never threw out my magazines, but you know that already ! LOL


----------



## pdqwrx (Aug 1, 2009)

Those reviews are awesome... WOW! how times and companies have changed.

Thanks for sharing....


----------

